# holes repair using fiberglass.



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

i found a rust hole in the spare tire well on the rabbit. now i'm short on cash right now and was wondering if i clean and cut the rusted area , could i use fiber glass to patch up the hole?
them spray undercoating on the botton side of it. i got repair another 2 hole similar in the floor pans.


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (hotshotz16v)*

you can use it to cover it up...but its not a structualy safe repair, i mean it could look ok but the area will be weaker


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (pigbladder)*

instead of using glass which will rust again you can use por-15 with the metal cloth they sell, that will last


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (pkagel)*

yeah i was reading about it. i'm gonna try that, cause i don't have the money to replace the driver side floor pan, which have a hole about 6 long.


----------



## vlad-e (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (hotshotz16v)*

I used fibreglass to repair some spots in the summer. They are rusting again. Look for POR-15 and use that.


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (vlad-e)*

a company called duramix makes a metal adhesive, that body shops use to bond quarter panels together, about $25 and all you need to do is cut a piece of scrap metal to over lap the hole, then follow the directions for the adhesive, then under coat really well. to eliminate the rust you can also by a product called rustmort made by 3m, just brush it on and the rust is gone ive done a few restorations and this works the best. you can find all these products at you local autmotive paint supplier. hope this helps







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you just want to replace panels,floor boards go to http://www.showcars-bodyparts.com they sell everything and I mean everything


_Modified by dubrally at 6:47 PM 4-30-2003_


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: holes repair using fiberglass. (dubrally)*

hey man thanks for the link. that place rocks, it hav ejust about everything that i need to fix the rabbit.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

